# Trim' out in the sun



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Why should she get left out of the gorgeous weather?


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

Stunning snake. The eyes are incredible. I don't know much about snakes, what is she?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

_Trimeresurus trigonocephalus - _Sri Lankan Green Pit Viper


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Stunning, absolutely stunning.


----------



## wayne g (Mar 4, 2008)

noy having a pop but what us the legal position with having it outside a hot room etc?
(really not having a go)
absolutely stunning creature btw!: victory:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Niiiceeeee...... Loving the blue in that snakey, love that first pic


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

wayne g said:


> noy having a pop but what us the legal position with having it outside a hot room etc?
> (really not having a go)
> absolutely stunning creature btw!: victory:


Third Party public liability insurance covers the animal on my property as long as reasonable precautions are take to ensure the safety of any visitors to my property. If I were to let her loose in a room full of people, that wouldn't be classed as reasonable precautions. On a branch in the garden with a locked gate and no access to the public and under constant supervision= no issues


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Phwoar what a sexy babe:notworthy:


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

How much is you public liability insurance???? 
In kirklees you need £5million cover.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ScottGB said:


> How much is you public liability insurance????
> In kirklees you need £5million cover.


 
they stitch you up there, still things will change next year, I have up to a million pound of cover and thats what most people I know have as well, 5 million would cost hell of alot on insurance for 1million up to 5 snakes im paying £194 a year, so if that had to be 5 million that would price me out.


----------



## wayne g (Mar 4, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Third Party public liability insurance covers the animal on my property as long as reasonable precautions are take to ensure the safety of any visitors to my property. If I were to let her loose in a room full of people, that wouldn't be classed as reasonable precautions. On a branch in the garden with a locked gate and no access to the public and under constant supervision= no issues


 
many thanks.i've often wondered what the score was!
: victory:

i love some of the stuff in the dwa section!
still haven't worked it out whether or not it's beacause thay are highly venomous or not though?
it's the colours that always amaze me with wildlife though and i only tend to be attracted to the really intece stuff.
looks like i'll stick to my (no longer) poison dart frogs though!

:lol2:


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Well welcome to yorkshire, I was told it was about £250 a year, but I kinda wanted to compare. 
My mate has to cover 1million for his dog, thats on a dangerus animal lisence, so I kinda thought 5million would be fare for a dwa, It was for a Caimen, if that changes anything???


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

same price on the caiman id imagine, I would say they are safer than hot snakes anyway, next year if the law comes in all will change to make the license more workable, also insurance depends who you get it will, some companies are more expensive than others.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

same with car insurance for the same thing and cover one company could be £500 and other £1000 same with any insurance 


luke


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Well its going to be a few years down the line anyway, I'm in a shared house at the moment, so the dwa is out of the question at the moment. And even though its kinda my house till my parent's move in, I don't wnat to put my friends at risk.
Can you please pm me that new law info?

An not many insurance companys do public liability insurance for dwa, what company do you go through???
I've heard about ???????exotics. (I don't know the full name)


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Oh and a very nice viper!!!!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Stunning mate, how long you had this scorcher...?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Got it last September. It was born March 2007


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

saw some lovely trims today in wales. these individuals were venom research specimens


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

What a beauty !!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

carpy said:


> saw some lovely trims today in wales. these individuals were venom research specimens


 in bangor uni?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> in bangor uni?


Yeah i think its the only place in Whales tbh


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> Yeah i think its the only place in Whales tbh


 where?:whistling2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> where?:whistling2:


Wales :bash: :lol2:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> Wales :bash: :lol2:


 thats more like it


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Gods Own Country !!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Pffft...............Offa had the right idea, he just didn't dig it deep enough!


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

thats 1 scary looking snake mate a beuty but id crap myself if that thing came near me


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

stuartdouglas said:


> Pffft...............Offa had the right idea, he just didn't dig it deep enough!


 is that a jealous neighbour i hear?


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

What A Gorgous Snake, And Cracking Photos. Im Just Curious, But If Somebody Local Knew You Had It Out, Could You Not Get Bollocked.... Considering It's A Risk To The Public? Im Not Doubting your ability With them, Just Curious. I Should Really Keep Digging My Hole Eh! Haha.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Read earlier on in the thread, about "reasonable precautions" and the fact that I have a walled garden with a locked gate and no "public" access and the snake was under constant supervision. Bit different if I took it to the local park


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

jaysnakeman said:


> is that a jealous neighbour i hear?


Damn, was I that obvious? Seriously, kudos to the country that gave us Max Boyce and cheese on toast.............quality, sheer quality:lol2:


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

stuartdouglas said:


> Read earlier on in the thread, about "reasonable precautions" and the fact that I have a walled garden with a locked gate and no "public" access and the snake was under constant supervision. Bit different if I took it to the local park


Awrite. Thanks, I'll Have A Look. I Was Just Asking Mate, I Wasn't Judging You.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Didn't think you were:2thumb:


----------



## Andatariel (Jul 15, 2008)

Good grief, she's a stunner.
Those photos are amazing.


----------

